
Show HN: Shorty – A dead simple URL shortener service (with analytics) - Syncbo
https://github.com/shorty/
======
gokaygurcan
[https://github.com/shorty/](https://github.com/shorty/) is a user with no
repository from UK. Are you sure that the url is correct?

------
johnmurch
Correct URL -
[https://github.com/PadamSethia/shorty](https://github.com/PadamSethia/shorty)

------
nolastan
Love the simplicity. What is the "Tag URL"?

------
helb
Just curious – was there any particular reason to use MySQL directly, instead
of eg. SQLAlchemy?

